# DMT question. First time dose?



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a 1/4 gram and was wondering how much to smoke for the first time. I have done enough reading on it and obviously respect this drug so I'm looking for some input


----------



## futureprospects (Feb 3, 2012)

pack a bowl with nug then put the dmt on top of the nug and smoke it you will feel good after that take a big ass rip. It wont taste very good but youll be tripping!


----------



## ANC (Feb 4, 2012)

50mg at least for your first dose, more if you want, you will waste alot with bad technique, and it will be the one and only shot that you will have the guts to do a big dose.
Everything changes after.


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 4, 2012)

What are you smoking it with? If you have a vape and you're good with it a 50-60mg dose is fine. If you don't have a vape or aren't proficient with one I'd throw in 100mg. DMT is hard to smoke. And the first breakthrough is worth it.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Feb 4, 2012)

Put down a bed of ash(old weed ash works best) put 100mg of deems in your pipe, bong, or whatever it is, put some more ash on top of the the Dmt. This will help prevent you from torching and destroying the DMT. 


After your tool has been loaded rip it, hold it in as long as you can, atleast 10 seconds, then repeat till you cant comprehend ripping it again, once you get to that point force yourself to rip it one more time and you will be full funneled into innerspace. 


Be prepared, these experiences have the ability to change everything! 


Also, just a personal recommendation, if you have a journal or somewhere you normally write stuff down grab it, if not start one, ive found that generally within the last minute or so of the trip it's good to start writing things down, thoughts, feelings, and your experience. Not only will it help you to remember what happened, but it will allow you to push further in with future journeys.. 


Good luck and remember this isnt something that's supposed to be "fun", it's the real deal, something to be taken VERY seriously!





... Although im not going to lie, it can be fun


----------



## ANC (Feb 4, 2012)

Don't bring the flame too close, use a little patience and time the strong part of your pull to coincide with when you start seeing white vapours forming if you have a clear pipe.


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 4, 2012)

Be prepared for that first hit were you your head starts rushing an the anxiety swells in your body, when I first tried it, after that first hit I was afraid to hit it again but after that experience deemster became something I could hit multiple times and the rush wouldn't really make me feel weird at all.


----------



## Skuxx (Feb 4, 2012)

I prefer phelps method with the bong. I haven't found a better way after mastering the bong.


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Feb 7, 2012)

Well I havent smoked it yet....... I cant get over this mental block I have...... Im scared and so fuckin worried about how I will feel while Im tripn. I dont think there is ANY way to mentally prepare yourself for this shit. Anyone know a way I can just make myself calm the fuck down? Or should I just jump face first into this shit?


----------



## scaredzigger (Feb 8, 2012)

When i smoked dmt for the first time, (it wasnt properly explained to me), i thought i had died, like i was literally assuming that it was death. But dude dont be scared lol dive in balls deep.Its a life accomplishment, and honestly its going to tear down what ever block you've built to it in about 15 minutes. I smoked it out of a meth pipe if that helps lol


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 8, 2012)

For a first time ever I would suggest smoking as much as you can possibly get in your lungs

Thats how my first trip was, I don't regret dosing big the first time

Now I'm scared to put that much in the pipe and I'm always slightly disappointed

Someone else packed the bowl for me the first time too, thats why it was such a big toke, but thats really the only way to do it

You dont smoke DMT to get a buzz

You smoke it to break on through, so little tokes are a waste of time


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 8, 2012)

I was with this hippy girl who had these tibetan chime things and we meditated for 5 minutes first

maybe something meditative and relaxing would help? (or just psych you out even more)

It's kinda like jumping off a bridge... you kinda just gotta do it

Edit: with a bungee cord of course


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 8, 2012)

iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO said:


> Well I havent smoked it yet....... I cant get over this mental block I have...... Im scared and so fuckin worried about how I will feel while Im tripn. I dont think there is ANY way to mentally prepare yourself for this shit. Anyone know a way I can just make myself calm the fuck down? Or should I just jump face first into this shit?


Just follow your _signature _good mate, "if you come out of a pit unscathed you better get back in!"

This holds true for DMT. No piece of literature to the highest degree of description can prepare you for the initial "rush" of the experience. Everyone must experience creation, death, sorrow, happiness. Each on there own. DMT is one of those life changing experiences. If you let it be, it'll be one of the most spiritually profound experiences, of your life. 

Untether the mental block, and let clarity shine in!


----------



## ANC (Feb 8, 2012)

iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO said:


> Well I havent smoked it yet....... I cant get over this mental block I have...... Im scared and so fuckin worried about how I will feel while Im tripn. I dont think there is ANY way to mentally prepare yourself for this shit. Anyone know a way I can just make myself calm the fuck down? Or should I just jump face first into this shit?


Don't overthink it, its just a few minutes, the hard part is to keep the voice in your head quiet, so you can hear and observe. If you get a little stressed (the first 30 seconds or so is intense but then it calms right down), remnd yourself that you are there haveing that experience because you chose it, and that you need to just take it in. There is nothing to fear, you are going to kick yourself for nothaveing done it earlier.

It is a very subtle thing, it can take you or you can resist it, I can hit a pipe to demonstrate to someone, then hand them a pipe and light them up before lieing down.

Absolutely yes to hitting that pipe like an insane meth head the first time, hit it as hard as you can, but keep the flame at a distance and be patient for it to start boiling, drag softly at first until you start getting it in your mouth, then rip the shit out of it.

Play some shpongle in the background, doesn't matter what, it transcribes to something completely difirent under the influence.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 8, 2012)

If youve ever smoked salvia, you should know its nothing like salvia

DMT as intense as it is leaves your mind intact and able to consider the experience your having

You can actually think about what is happening while your tripping on DMT(unlike salvia which totally fucks with your ability to think)

At least in my experience


----------



## ANC (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes, salvia is very scary compared to this, almost in the realm of dileriants, but you can learn to control it.
The problem with the DMT, is that you can actualy think , it just makes things that much more overwhelming at first.
Shut the internal voice down and relax asif you are trying to fall asleep, and you will fall right into the deepest dimentions.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 8, 2012)

ANC said:


> Yes, salvia is very scary compared to this, almost in the realm of dileriants, but you can learn to control it.
> The problem with the DMT, is that you can actualy think , it just makes things that much more overwhelming at first.
> Shut the internal voice down and relax asif you are trying to fall asleep, and you will fall right into the deepest dimentions.


What if you allowed yourself to almost fall asleep and then smoked a massive toke of DMT?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> What if you allowed yourself to almost fall asleep and then smoked a massive toke of DMT?


I'm raising my eyebrow to you good sir!


----------



## ANC (Feb 8, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> What if you allowed yourself to almost fall asleep and then smoked a massive toke of DMT?


DMT can be quite tricky if your mind is not attentive, it puts me in repeating visual loops.


----------



## kingzt (Feb 8, 2012)

DMT sounds amazing, I love taking shrooms but now Im ready to step up and take my mind to another level. I def think that this kind of out of body experience will help me appreciate life more and not worry about things so much, to bad I cant get a hold of any. I am also interested sensory deprivation tank sounds mind awaking also with out ingesting anything.


----------



## shroomer7 (Feb 8, 2012)

Anyone feel like sharing what a full blown DMT breakthrough is like??


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Feb 8, 2012)

Well im doing it tonight lol. I just got out of my anatomy class and noticed my book and my professor couldn't tell what the Pineal gland did lol I thought to myself in class ...... D...M...T LOL.
Enough of worrying about how I will feel or trying to imagine what it will be like.... I just have to get " BALLS DEEP" with it LMAO I love that expression. So I'll get back on here tomorrow and let yall know what it was like popping my DMT cherry all over my couch 
Peace evryone


----------



## dankyoda420 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yo all u gotta do is use a screen if it still has too big of holes use a piece of brillow, i guess u could smoke it outta a crack pipe but ive only smoked it with a glass pipe and a bong which u dont need to use it actually uses it too fast,I ALSO TRIED SPRINKLING SOME DMT ON TOP OF A BOWL OF DANK AND I FOUND THE HIGH TO BE MUCH MORE INTENSE AND CLEAN/SPIRITUAL SMOKING IT ALONE WITHOUT WEED, SO I WOULD RECOMMEND USING A GLASS PIPE! 

*JUST PUT A SMALL AMOUNT IN THE BOWL, 
TAKE A HIT AND TRY TO GHOST IT, FOR ME BY THE TIME I WAS DONE RIPPING IT A 2nd TIME I WAS TRIPPING HARDER THAN ANY ACID TRIP COMBINED AND IVE HAVE SOME FUCKING CRAZY 10+DiMENSION ACID TRIPS!!!

TRUST ME U WILL KNOW WHEN UR HAVE REACHED UR DESTINATION AND MOST LIKELY(it was for all 10 of us) by the time u 
EXHALE YOUR 2nd HIT YOU ARE TRIPPING IN A COMPLETELY DIFFERENT UNIVERSE AND IT IS PHYSICALLY IMPOSSIBLE TO HIT IT **ANYMORE TIMES AFTER IT YOU START YOUR PSYCHADELIC TRIP
THE ONLY THING I CAN COMPLAIN ABOUT DMT AND ALL PSYCHADELICS IS THAT WHEN THE TRIP IS OVER U FORGOT WHAT U SAW 

ON UR 20DIMENSIONAL PSYCHADELIC UNIVERSE TRIP ESPECIALLY WITH DMT MY HIGH LASTED INTENSELY for 5min altogether 10 maybe 15min before i fully recovered,
**I WISH WE COULD FEEL AND SEE THINGS THE WAY WE DID ON PSYCHADELICS FOREVER OR ANYTIMEE WE WANTED WEE COULD JUST REMEMBER WHAT WE SAW AND DREAM OUR TRIPS EVERY NIGHT!!!

!!!!YOUR BRAIN PRODUCES DMT AND THIS IS WHY WE DREAM AND ALSO WHY WE FORGOT THEM SO QUICKLY SAME WITH A PSYCHADELIC TRIP!!!*


----------



## southernhood93 (Feb 8, 2012)

Cant wait to try this stuff


----------



## ANC (Feb 9, 2012)

roll a few screens into a ball... like this







then move on to aya


----------



## cary schellie (Feb 10, 2012)

does this have the safe effects/trip as regular dmt?


----------



## ANC (Feb 11, 2012)

nope, it is more like shrooms


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 21, 2017)

*15 mgs :* Rainbow auras around rays of light [star pattern effect]. *A lot like a peak of a 200 mic acid trip. *CEV seem to emerge the user further into the experience instead of keeping the eyes open. Very surreal / real at the same time. Increase in visual equity / ability to focus. Extremely profound intuitive experiences and goosebump type phenomenon. A feeling of connection, satisfaction, overwhelming gratitude, and pleasant vibes. VERY attractive CEV [compared to any LSD cevs]. An under water like cerebral head high with a twist of a psilocybin body high attached to it. [Some newbies find this effect very uncomfortable, depending on set and setting] ~ Entity contact is rarely reported at this dose. [breakthroughs are not possible at this dosage] ~ Level 2

*25 mgs : *This is considered a true dmt trip, however this is not breakthrough. ~Visual field becomes distracting yet entertaining. Some people report distant entity contact, especially with ClosedEyeVisuals. *[this is like a 500 mic LSD trip]*. CEV and OEV are extremely intense and profound. CEV are like watching the most detailed animated color changing blanket made of every design from every culture spontaneously altering its model and form. Audio hallucinations become very apparent along with a feeling of belonging. The ability to focus / navigate thoughts increases. The features, symbolisms, and designs presented in the experience go along with One's thoughts / personal life in the most profound ways possible. "Loops" and "thought dwellings" can happen, due to dmt's self reflective psychological effects _*[this can be extremely beautiful and/or this can be extremely painful]*_. Surroundings are enhanced along with meaningful synchronistic moments that seem to stick after effects wear off. ~ Insight to One's own lifestyles and behaviors. ~ Level 3 - 4 ~ The standard _1 - 2_ tokes of n,n-dmt

*35 mgs : ~ "Out of Body Experience" ~ *Sensory overload / input; This is where things get powerful and kind of uncomfortable. Effects come on within the first 3-15 seconds. ~ Flower of Life fractal type visuals of any and every design/scale are presented, [OEV and CEV]. Loud / overwhelming ringing / auditory input. Profoundly vivid scenarios manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix; unfolding personal identity and revelation. Entity contact is sometimes reported but not like 'breakthroughs'. This is always a life changing dose. Most can handle it quite well but this dose can scare people who have never taken a psychedelic drug before. ~ This dose is often reported as extremely thought provoking and sometimes even scary. Some people have reported breakthroughs at this dose, only due to smoking the n,n-dmt correctly/non wastefully. Most people do not breakthrough at this dose. There is typically a blending of both CEV and OEV. This can be a very intense experience for anyone. ~ Level 3 - 5 ~ - _Effects last 10 - 15 minutes - very easy to skimp dose_~ *Obviously feeling DMT's effects.*

*45 mgs :* This is where things get extremely powerful and _sometimes_ unnecessary [steal YOUR face/initiative, sacramental, ceremonial expereinces]. ~ Near death type scenarios/experiences; ego loss is often described along with profound astral projections. Most people that intend to breakthrough at this dose, sometimes refuse to continue smoking because of the radical onset on the dmt's effects. ~ Divine intervention and profound memory lapses/recall. Reports of seeing heavenly gates, starscapes, vast open spaces, and treasure rooms. Most people report getting sling shot through a color changing wormhole while being guided by a mysterious, all knowing entity. some report nausea, depending on body contents. ~ Some people report visiting "god-central" or the control room of the universe. Angelic/demonic interaction is often encountered depending on set and setting. ~ Vivid landscape, real life scenarios, like flying over an ocean or being strapped onto a millennial falcon while flashing past, present, and future. Extreme emotional responses. Feeling of awakening for the first time ever from a deep sleep. The feeling of liberation and a state of understanding. [You are getting into strong-heavy entheogenic / sacramental territory] ~ Level 4 -5 

*60 mgs : *Breakthough *"*3...2...1... *Blast Off"* ~ Extreme sensory overload / input. Complete ego loss and dissolving of self. Eons of vast/open timeless vaulted spaces. Encountering other worlds / realms. Chrysanthemum cathedral / corridor type backgrounds; like staring at a rapidly changing, kaleidoscopic stained glass mandala. Unbelievable amounts of vibrancy of color manifested in countless ways. Entity interference and divine intervention is always common. "Synchronicity" becomes to apparent, that One gains a whole new perception on not just the word 'synchonicity' but the definition of life itself. ~ The quality of the experience becomes so deep and meaningful that explaining it is simply ineffable. After effects is the feeling of coming back into One's body from an Out of Body Experience. This is literally like seeing Your spirit self float back into Your physical body. THIS IS NOT A DRUG... DMT IS A LIFE TRANSFORMATIONAL TOOL.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 21, 2017)

OP never came back to this thread.


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 29, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> OP never came back to this thread.


oh hell yeah does


----------



## Icon303 (Dec 14, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *15 mgs :* Rainbow auras around rays of light [star pattern effect]. *A lot like a peak of a 200 mic acid trip. *CEV seem to emerge the user further into the experience instead of keeping the eyes open. Very surreal / real at the same time. Increase in visual equity / ability to focus. Extremely profound intuitive experiences and goosebump type phenomenon. A feeling of connection, satisfaction, overwhelming gratitude, and pleasant vibes. VERY attractive CEV [compared to any LSD cevs]. An under water like cerebral head high with a twist of a psilocybin body high attached to it. [Some newbies find this effect very uncomfortable, depending on set and setting] ~ Entity contact is rarely reported at this dose. [breakthroughs are not possible at this dosage] ~ Level 2
> 
> *25 mgs : *This is considered a true dmt trip, however this is not breakthrough. ~Visual field becomes distracting yet entertaining. Some people report distant entity contact, especially with ClosedEyeVisuals. *[this is like a 500 mic LSD trip]*. CEV and OEV are extremely intense and profound. CEV are like watching the most detailed animated color changing blanket made of every design from every culture spontaneously altering its model and form. Audio hallucinations become very apparent along with a feeling of belonging. The ability to focus / navigate thoughts increases. The features, symbolisms, and designs presented in the experience go along with One's thoughts / personal life in the most profound ways possible. "Loops" and "thought dwellings" can happen, due to dmt's self reflective psychological effects _*[this can be extremely beautiful and/or this can be extremely painful]*_. Surroundings are enhanced along with meaningful synchronistic moments that seem to stick after effects wear off. ~ Insight to One's own lifestyles and behaviors. ~ Level 3 - 4 ~ The standard _1 - 2_ tokes of n,n-dmt
> 
> ...



love this whole shit but keep going man. My friend wanted me to try it because i love psychedelics. I told him I didn’t want to try it and not blast off... sooo he heated up a dab rig, waited a sec, then poured a full 0.1 in the rig and i ghosted the bong. i held it for about 5 seconds, started seeing things change, one second later (literally) things doubled and fractals got huge, then one more second and i was blasted on a fuck rocket of color to some crazy ass shit i cant even begin to describe. 100mg straight to the face for your first time is pretty intense, especially when you realize while you’re tripping that you were a fuckin experiment because my friend had never done that much. I told him thank you and fuck you when I finally got back 35 mins later.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jan 15, 2020)

Scratch that 3hits McKenna bs...30-50mgs in one large toke...hold for 10sec count...boom...hyperspace...if it's good deemer...the onset is strong n fast its gonna be more than you expected


----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2020)

with a modern electronic vape, 40mgs should be more than enough


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jan 16, 2020)

ANC said:


> with a modern electronic vape, 40mgs should be more than enough


ANC a couple years ago I was doing my first extraction...u gave me some advice on here which I appreciate...ended up using the Gordotek...Mimosa Hostilis root bark...get pure white crystals everytime super clean super strong...


----------



## Wastei (Jan 16, 2020)

If you're looking for personal development and "drop out" I would aim for 400mg and hold on Hanna!. It's been 15 years since and I don't think I have to do it again. I'm more into mushrooms and I've had just as intense experience with that. They have more medicinal value for me.

DMT is more important in developing a grip of how primitive we really are in every single way. Primitive Space Monkeys with basic language skills with way to low IO to make us understand each other fully.

I think I got the message. You can probably go way lower with modern Vapes etc. We smoked it in a bong, not the most effective way, but boy was it enough!

You don't take DMT for fun. It's the most developing and intense experience you can have as a human being.


----------



## ANC (Jan 16, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> ANC a couple years ago I was doing my first extraction...u gave me some advice on here which I appreciate...ended up using the Gordotek...Mimosa Hostilis root bark...get pure white crystals everytime super clean super strong...


Then it was worth my time


----------



## ANC (Jan 16, 2020)

Wastei said:


> If you're looking for personal development and "drop out" I would aim for 400mg and hold on Hanna!. It's been 15 years since and I don't think I have to do it again. I'm more into mushrooms and I've had just as intense experience with that. They have more medicinal value for me.
> 
> DMT is more important in developing a grip of how primitive we really are in every single way. Primitive Space Monkeys with basic language skills with way to low IO to make us understand each other fully.
> 
> ...


The more profound what you see the more years you need to process it


----------



## New Age United (Jan 16, 2020)

ANC said:


> The more profound what you see the more years you need to process it


That's what I'm afraid of being bewildered and confused and becoming a space monkey that was what I experienced on mushrooms before but it just is I was never perplexed. My mothers ex boyfriend would go on and on about his ayahuasca experience and thought it was all so very important, not realizing that nothing in this world truly matters.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 16, 2020)

Roll it into a joint with something else. Smoke as much as you need to get where you want to go.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 16, 2020)

kingzt said:


> DMT sounds amazing, I love taking shrooms but now Im ready to step up and take my mind to another level. I def think that this kind of out of body experience will help me appreciate life more and not worry about things so much, to bad I cant get a hold of any. I am also interested sensory deprivation tank sounds mind awaking also with out ingesting anything.


Dmt isn’t a step up from mushrooms.


----------



## Hobbes (May 4, 2020)

.

Could you vaporize DMT in a rig like the Volcano - oreo the DMT between two layers of bud in the bowl?

Where do you guys find your DMT? The local drug dealer has never heard of it, I'm stumped where to go.

Should you have a sitter with you while you're on the trip or is it very safe? I'd hate to get up and walk around town while I was tripping.

Thanks!

.


----------



## Gmz (May 4, 2020)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> Could you vaporize DMT in a rig like the Volcano - oreo the DMT between two layers of bud in the bowl?
> 
> ...


I've heard volcano type vaporizers work good, worth a try . It's easy to extract your own you just need to find a source for the bark (mimosa hostilis or acacia confusa root bark). I wouldn't worry too much about getting up and walking around, it's pretty sedative. Just do it in a safe and calm environment


----------



## MY OWN DANK (May 5, 2020)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> Could you vaporize DMT in a rig like the Volcano - oreo the DMT between two layers of bud in the bowl?
> 
> ...


You tube search GordoTek...easy peezy my friend


----------



## MY OWN DANK (May 5, 2020)

Its best to make ur own...


----------



## Hobbes (May 5, 2020)

.

Thanks M.O.D., I really appreciate the extra time you took to post that video.

Great direction, I think I`m up to it.

.


----------

